

The Nimble Cargo Scooter: A Kick-Powered Hauler - theoa
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303480304579575900158337912

======
theoa
[Disclaimer I'm a father of one of the founders].

This device enables you to transport heavy goods down a road, over a sidewalk
and through buildings.

In the process, you can kick your way into being healthy.

All the while riding through life in a way that is simply exhilarating...

~~~
omilu
I want one!

